# Anyone reload .308? Mid-Michigan.



## Rugergundog (May 21, 2008)

Anyone in the Midland/Saginaw area reload .308 ammo? I wouldn't mind hooking up to share some load info and learn a little more about the process. I intend to do shooting at the Midland Sportsman club outside of hunting.

Im shooting a Remington 700 - 22" heavy 1:12 barrel with target crown.


----------



## sneakboxer (Oct 28, 2006)

Well I'm a little far away (700 miles) but I'll share the load that works for me. I have only been reloading for 4 months but i have fell in love with the process. I have a Lee hand loader, dies, a scale, three reloading manuals, trimmer, and micrometer. I have more stuff now but i would consider this short list to be the minimum to start. If you haven't started reloading yet read a few manuals and check out some of the videos on the manufacture's sites and youtube before you buy your gear.

Power: Reloader 15 44.5gr
Bullet: Nosler Ballistic Tip 165gr
Case: once fired, neck-sized Winchester
Primer: CCI standard large rifle
COL: 2.804in
Velocity @12ft: 2,525fps
5-shot group: .39 to .49in @100yds
Rifle: Ruger M77 22in bore, 1-10twist

SAFETY WARNING: Start at listed starting charges and work up. The above load shows no excessive pressure in MY rifle but might in yours. This charge is on the warm side in some publications.

Best of luck and welcome to the addiction,


----------



## 8iowa (Jan 28, 2008)

It appears to me that precision target shooting is one of your top goals. To start with, I would select a strong cast iron single stage reloading press and a good set of dies, like RCBS or Redding. You will also need a neck sizing die. Eventually you will want to spring for a set of competition loading dies.

I'll also recommend that you purchse "match" brass. I like IMR 4320 for my 168 grain Sierra Match King loads. 4320 may have been one of the powders originally developed by DuPont for the 308, although there are now many mid range burning characteristic powders on the market that will give excellent results. For a start, select some 150 and 168 grain Sierra match bullets.


----------



## Rugergundog (May 21, 2008)

Awesome guys! Thanks for the input. Yes i do intend to do some precision target shooting. I have a Remington 40XB that I will be having the barrel swapped from 22-250 to .308 after a bit of shooting 22-250 through it. In the mean time I purchased a Remington 700 and am having Dick Williams set it all up for me to begin my shooting with. Once my shooting skills get back on target from 15 years away from shooting i will retire the 700 and use the 40XB. Also need to save some funding for a set of high end optics for the 40XB.....that said it will rest as the 700 is being shot.

Back to the ammo. I have found some decent prices on Federal Sierra Gold Match boat tail hp 168g ammo at $19.50 a box/20. Im told thats a heck of a deal so i bought 200 as i can use the brass as well. Just picked up 500 rounds of regular federal 150g for $13 a box to get trigger time. So i got a good start of brass.

I found out a local friend of mine does reloading and also have an offer from a board member to show me the ropes a few times on the process.....so without the investment of buying the equipment what will i be looking at ball part to assemble say......100 rounds of premium .308 ammunition if i already have brass? Is it really as cheap as people say? Or is it more about building custom loads over cost effective?

The only reason i ask is not so much the money end; but i want to do this right but need to know if i will benefit from reloading at this stage (freshman year, ahah) of my shooting hobby.

thanks
Bob


----------



## Nick Adams (Mar 10, 2005)

Rugergundog said:


> .so without the investment of buying the equipment what will i be looking at ball part to assemble say......100 rounds of premium .308 ammunition if i already have brass?



Primers, in bulk: ~$25.00/1000 ............................... $2.50

Powder: 157 rounds per pound @ 44.5grain charge 
and $22.00/pound (7000 grains) ............................ $14.00

Bullets: premium @ $22.50/100 .............................. $22.50

works out to ~$39.00/hundred

You may be able to find better deals on components and/or spend more for high end jacketed bullets. Adjust accordingly.

-na


----------



## Rugergundog (May 21, 2008)

Dang...so besides brass....$40 for 100 rounds? Wow is it really that cheap? If im gonna reload im gonna do it with premium bullets, etc.


----------



## Nick Adams (Mar 10, 2005)

Rugergundog said:


> Dang...so besides brass....$40 for 100 rounds? Wow is it really that cheap?


Only if you shoot a lot of rounds to recover the cost of all the non-component equipment and consider your time spent to be a recreational activity rather than an expense.

-na


----------



## Rugergundog (May 21, 2008)

Well i have a friend who has all the equipment and another who would like to go in on the equipment with me so i have my sources available to me.

Yea the reloading time would be more of part of the hobby to me than an expense. Prob 1000 to 1500 per shooting season for me. I would like to be able to reload in batches of about 100.

Im guessing im going to go through a barrel if i start to reload.


----------



## Newcub (May 26, 2010)

Nick Adams said:


> Primers, in bulk: ~$25.00/1000 ............................... $2.50
> 
> Powder: 157 rounds per pound @ 44.5grain charge
> and $22.00/pound (7000 grains) ............................ $14.00
> ...


Were the heck are you getting these primers & bullets at for that price?


----------



## Newcub (May 26, 2010)

Rugergundog said:


> Well i have a friend who has all the equipment and another who would like to go in on the equipment with me so i have my sources available to me.
> 
> Yea the reloading time would be more of part of the hobby to me than an expense. Prob 1000 to 1500 per shooting season for me. I would like to be able to reload in batches of about 100.
> 
> Im guessing im going to go through a barrel if i start to reload.


Check out Jays in Clare. They have the RCBS starter kits. The kits come with the basic stuff to get you going. You will need to get a trimmer.
In the long run it will save you money. I've been told that you will never shoot out a barrel in a .308. The good thing about .308's is that they are generally not fussy about powders. My Savage 10fp like's Vargot.


----------



## Rugergundog (May 21, 2008)

Good deal guys! Im stoked now!


----------



## Nick Adams (Mar 10, 2005)

Newcub said:


> Were the heck are you getting these primers & bullets at for that price?


http://www.powdervalleyinc.com/

You are probably right about the bullets. I don't buy many 30 cal jacketed, much less premium 30 cal jacketed.

-na


----------



## 8iowa (Jan 28, 2008)

Check out Sinclair, ( http://www.sinclairintl.com/?mc_id=s1020&srch=1 ) they specialize in precision shooting. I suspect that you will quickly outgrow the standard reloading gear, so why not consider getting the precision stuff to begin with.

Most of us don't need this degree of precision, but for a competitive target shooter all the "little things" add up to success.

I purchase my powder in 8 lb containers, this way all the loads are using powder from the same lot. An 8 lb lot will cost $155 to $165. Match primers are also a little more expensive. You may also want to consider outside neck turners, concentricity gauges, and electronic powder measures capable of 0.1 grain repeatability. This is an exacting sport.


----------



## Newcub (May 26, 2010)

Nick Adams said:


> http://www.powdervalleyinc.com/
> 
> You are probably right about the bullets. I don't buy many 30 cal jacketed, much less premium 30 cal jacketed.
> 
> -na


 You for got the hazmatt fee.Of at least $20.00


----------



## Nick Adams (Mar 10, 2005)

Newcub said:


> You for got the hazmatt fee.Of at least $20.00


Flat rate of $25/order. Buy them in lots of 20-30k at a time. Add a keg or two of powder to the order. It doesn't add up to much per thousand. Almost always a significantly better deal than buying them in a retail store.

They also run "no shipping fee/no hazmat fee" specials there from time to time.

-na


----------



## Rugergundog (May 21, 2008)

Well im still geeked about getting into this. Sounds like my kind of hobby. Even with the addition of some of these costs i should still be a fun addition to my shooting hobby.

So whats the best place to buy some of this stuff? Im guessing a place like Gander would charge a ton compared to a discount place.


----------



## Newcub (May 26, 2010)

Rugergundog said:


> Well im still geeked about getting into this. Sounds like my kind of hobby. Even with the addition of some of these costs i should still be a fun addition to my shooting hobby.
> 
> So whats the best place to buy some of this stuff? Im guessing a place like Gander would charge a ton compared to a discount place.


Try Jays in Clare. They will have most evrything you need. Plus you can talk to somebody one on one about things. Don't buy powders & primers online. You can check out the other stuff online.


----------



## Rugergundog (May 21, 2008)

How are Jays prices on the press etc compared to buying on line? I got a total of $600 to put into this at first.


----------



## Newcub (May 26, 2010)

Rugergundog said:


> How are Jays prices on the press etc compared to buying on line? I got a total of $600 to put into this at first.


About the same or less.You don't have to pay shipping. If you want email me & I will give you my phone #.We can be here for months going back & forth here. I get home from work around 3 pm.

Eric


----------



## Rugergundog (May 21, 2008)

Well my buddy picked up a order of a whole load of tools. Should be in this week so we can compare what we got and what we will still need to do .308 and .223 ammo.

I sold off my 40XB .22-250 and am only shooting .308 now and .223 in the near future.

I have my Rem700 22" in .308 that im suspecting will shoot 168g or real close best and a Armalite AR10 in .308 that I will prob shoot the same grain best but I would like to try and tune in some 100g bullets for varmint hunting.

Should be a funny hobby to get into. I can't wait to get my 700 back from the gunsmith for some custom work.


----------

